# Quad Cities Senior GSD



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Any Quad Citians here? If I still lived there, I would be looking at this senior girl right away..:wub:

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Jayde - QC: Petfinder

She deserves a wonderful home and I hope she finds it soon.


BTW-The Quad Cities is the metro area of Rock Island-Moline, Illinois and Davenport-Bettendorf, Iowa.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Still looking for her forever home. poor poor girl....and I agree...seniors are the best!!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I was hoping she had found a forever home by now..at least she is safe and taken care of. Maybe her foster home will end up being her forever home.


----------

